# PAINT SHARING.?



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i was wondering if any of u paint guys would be interested in paint sharing,,,,meaning,,,if u got any colors that u have plenty of,and dont use much of,,,,trading little bit of each color or selling small little jars of it...for people that airbrush to have variety of colors......good idea?bad?.........the paint can be put in small baby food jars,or relish,cherries,,stuff like that..........let me know what u think!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

HELL OF AN IDEA.....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a quart of Kandy Magenta, never been opened, that Ill trade for ANY other Qt. of HOK Kandy! or some concentrates...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

im gonna look and see what all i got, and post up a list...anybody else interested in doing this/>??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down.. but aint got shit right now


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i have a few jars of .015 gold old school flake, brand new


might be willing to trade some of them for other flakes/pearls, could use some more .008 silver/chrome flake :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

im intersted in any basecoats,pearls,candy's and flakes...


i have some..........
silver flake,
blue flake,
ice white pearl,
jade green metallic basecoat,
black basecoat,
06' dodge magnum white,
chrome yellow,
metallic blue,
gunmetal grey single stage
teal green basecoat



...ill have to look and see what else i got,,thats just off the top of my head


...even if anybody has enuff to fill up baby jar,,,,with airbrush goes a long way..


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 27 2008, 01:14 PM~9795771
> *im intersted in any basecoats,pearls,candy's and flakes...
> i have some..........
> silver flake,
> ...


how much white ice pearl u have?? i have some red and blue standox pearl that i would trade


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I got a ton of silver mini flake to trade for anything


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 27 2008, 01:41 PM~9795900
> *how much white ice pearl u have?? i have some red and blue standox pearl that i would trade
> *


ill have to look and take a pic,,,i dont have a whole bottle or anything like that..


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 27 2008, 03:14 PM~9795771
> *im intersted in any basecoats,pearls,candy's and flakes...
> i have some..........
> silver flake,
> ...


how dark is this color? how would it look with a black top and black interior?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jan 27 2008, 01:52 PM~9795960
> *how dark is this color? how would it look with a black top and black interior?
> *


yeah its pretty dark,,,,,dark grey like charcoal grey,i can get a pic


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 27 2008, 04:01 PM~9796010
> *yeah its pretty dark,,,,,dark grey like charcoal grey,i can get a pic
> *


 do you have any pics of it on a car you did by chance?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 27 2008, 10:35 AM~9795163
> *i have a few jars of .015 gold old school flake, brand new
> might be willing to trade some of them for other flakes/pearls, could use some more .008 silver/chrome flake :cheesy:
> *


i got some kustom shop chrome flake..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i could prolly get a ton of small leftovers, my buddy has a paintshop,they keep the leftovers for a while,but eventually the shelf gets cluttered so they just dump them all


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 27 2008, 03:15 PM~9796463
> *i could prolly get a ton of small leftovers, my buddy has a paintshop,they keep the leftovers for a while,but eventually the shelf gets cluttered so they just dump them all
> *


hook me up :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

Great Idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I posted up a bunch of flakes & some pinstriping enamels..........


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

where?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

awesome topic...........


i have some rainbow ultra mini flake in a ppg plastic bottle i might trade.......didn't use much at all.....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

anybody got any basecoat colors? mixed or unmixed,,,,any amount,,,any kandies?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I HAVE VERIDIAN GREEN BASE 
SOME KK09 ORGANIC GREEN

SOME WHITE ICE PEARL AND SOME SILVER MINI FLAKE

I NEED

SMALL AMOUNTS ON KAMELIEON 
SOME BLUE ICE PEARL 
SOME BRIGHT ASS METALLIC ORANGE/TANGERENE....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 28 2008, 06:04 PM~9806103
> *where?
> *


I will look it up under my topics & post it up later on......... 



I listed mostly flakes & pearls but,, i have a bunch of bases too in quarts , Some KK's & Pinstriping enamels by HoK .................


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

got 1 quart hok kandy tangerine, swap for some hok inter clear or some ice pearl


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

got 1 quart hok kandy tangerine, swap for some hok inter clear or some ice pearl


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gold a shit load of escalade white.. and a bunch of the gold pearl for it..


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll trade bases for flakes and kandy concentrates if anyone wants. I'm a bodyman and painter and have hundereds of left overs from jobs.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

TTT
I have.....
.008 blue flake
.008 silver flake 
.008 red flake
metallic silver base 
Dark metallic cranberry base
dark metallic blue
and a custom mix of silver/red


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

how much .008 silver ya got? :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 26 2008, 11:19 AM~11183388
> *how much .008 silver ya got? :biggrin:
> *




x2 i need silver mini flake i got tons of shit i even have almost a whole jar of abalone flake i dont even know why i have it?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 26 2008, 10:19 AM~11183388
> *how much .008 silver ya got? :biggrin:
> *


1lb.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 26 2008, 09:10 PM~11186748
> *1lb.
> *


how muthafuckin much for all of it? :biggrin:

what brand is it?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 26 2008, 09:37 PM~11186881
> *how muthafuckin much for all of it? :biggrin:
> 
> what brand is it?
> *


Roth and let me see how much I left after I paint my Caprice. I prefer to trade though


----------



## usedcarguy (Jul 28, 2008)

*I also have LOTS of left overs. PPG, Duppont, HOK, Sikkens, <span style=\'color:blue\'>SEM,ect
Give me some colors you are looking for and i'll check..

I'll trade for flakes, candies, Cash, Pearls, Ect., Airbrush How 2 Videos and Stencils. *</span>


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usedcarguy_@Jul 27 2008, 10:39 PM~11193393
> *
> I also have LOTS of left overs. PPG, Duppont, HOK, Sikkens, <span style=\'color:blue\'>SEM,ect
> Give me some colors you are looking for and i'll check..
> ...




how much for a gallon of YR-550M basecoat...........???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I have, 2 quarts of House Of Kolor Specialty Ko Seal ll Primer Sealer Metallic Primer (orion silver), a gallon of Sherwinn Williams Ultra 7000 clear with no hardener.


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a ppg bank and a ton of leftovers. I'll trade for just about anything HOK. my AIM is Scrapiron566 hit me up and I'll work out deals.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i have some kustom shop flake razzleberry pink blaze (mb) micro blaze holographic flake .003x.003 2 ounce says on the bottle would like to trade it for another color flake or 1 shot if i can


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Jul 28 2008, 07:06 PM~11199842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics of the razzleberry?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ttt
cant let this topic die!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how much would anybody charge me for not even a 1/2 teaspoon of flake?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 23 2008, 03:25 PM~11419632
> *how much would anybody charge me for not even a 1/2 teaspoon of flake?
> *


what color bitch?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2008, 02:28 PM~11419648
> *what color bitch?
> *


dont care


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 29 2008, 10:18 AM~9812140
> *awesome topic...........
> i have some rainbow ultra mini flake in a ppg plastic bottle i might trade.......didn't use much at all.....
> *


still got it? :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 23 2008, 05:45 PM~11420284
> *dont care
> *


you don't care?

i got tons of flake, tell me what you want and what size and ill hook you up with a spoon.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i need enough root beer kandy concentrate, to paint a bicycle.....


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 23 2008, 05:27 PM~11420480
> *i need enough root beer kandy concentrate, to paint a bicycle.....
> *


i got it


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

let me know what you want for it , ive had the bike in my room for a while now , but i have to have the root beer if i plan on keeping the murals.....


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 23 2008, 05:27 PM~11420480
> *i need enough root beer kandy concentrate, to paint a bicycle.....
> *


I have som HOK rootbeer basecoat "fake"candy if you need....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Aug 24 2008, 08:14 AM~11423697
> *I have som HOK rootbeer basecoat "fake"candy if you need....
> *


the kbc? it might work, i was looking for uk or kk though.... how much?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 29 2008, 02:19 PM~11206191
> *What are you looking to trade for the sealer?
> 
> *


Well, what do you have for trade?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone have HOK kandy Violet ????



I have my own thread of listed stuff i have ,,, Thanks


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 26 2008, 06:49 AM~11182920
> *TTT
> I have.....
> .008 blue flake
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

i have a quart of KBC brandywine thats a few weeks old. Its 95% full. I just scooped a little out with a stir stick to do a spray out card.

I have a full qt of Oriental blue UK

Partial qts of Oriental green UK and KBC

Partial of Lime gold UK.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 25 2008, 09:11 AM~11430993
> *
> 
> Partial qts of Oriental green UK and KBC
> ...


how much for those?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 24 2008, 10:03 AM~11423873
> *the kbc? it might work, i was looking for uk or kk though.... how much?
> *


Yeah the KBC, $15 shipped half a quart.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2008, 01:49 PM~11431777
> *how much for those?
> *


make offer or trade?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 23 2008, 11:50 PM~11420304
> *still got it? :0
> *




yes i still have it let me know......


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey i got a 5 shelf cabinet with 8 rows back and 2 rows up stacks of paint. need a color ill try and find it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need a ass load of silver flake..
mini please..!!

who gots some and how much


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 09:42 AM~11460331
> *i need a ass load of silver flake..
> mini please..!!
> 
> ...


hit up 1ofaknd in models , he has shitloads of silver mini flake , i bought a bag a while back , good stuff , and cheap too


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i need white ko seal ll sealer..... HOK who has it????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

whoever had the root beer kandy for me let me know i deleted my inbox....


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 10 2008, 11:48 AM~11567147
> *whoever  had the root beer kandy for me let me know i deleted my inbox....
> *


I had the KBC rootbeer about 1/4 quart


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Sep 10 2008, 12:36 PM~11568068
> *I had the KBC rootbeer about 1/4 quart
> *


 well let me know the price..... :cheesy:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 10 2008, 03:19 PM~11568945
> *well let me know the price..... :cheesy:
> *


$10 Shipped


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

pm your info again....


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

I work at a paint store and i buy all the mismatch paint that people dont pick up. I have a few shelfs fool of paint. If anyone needs paint in Central Fl area they can hit me up. Ill see if i have what you need....


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 11 2008, 11:52 AM~11575867
> *I work at a paint store and i buy all the mismatch paint that people dont pick up. I have a few shelfs fool of paint.  If anyone needs paint in Central Fl area they can hit me up. Ill see if i have what you need....
> *


Do you have any shades of blue ?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 10 2008, 04:39 PM~11566257
> *i need white ko seal ll sealer..... HOK  who has it????
> *




still need it

i only need enough to spray a bumper and i don't feel like buying another quart :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

alrighty fellas,,,,,,, whose got wut in 09'


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

i got 2 gallons of dupont bright silver, gallon and a half of ford white SPI, gallon and a half of SPI bright white, HOK persimmmon kandy 2 quarts


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jul 23 2009, 07:17 PM~14565051
> *i got 2 gallons of dupont bright silver, gallon and a half of ford white SPI, gallon and a half of SPI bright white, HOK persimmmon kandy 2 quarts
> *


how much for the hok


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I need blues... just small stuff to play around with. blue pearls metalics. different shades.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

I need silver, candy orange and silver flake


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

looking for sum 1/2 pints or so of HOK bases yellows,blues,white,black,charcoal


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a lb of silver .008 flake that I'm willing to trade for some blue paint


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 25 2009, 07:42 PM~14581568
> *I have a lb of silver .008 flake that I'm willing to trade for some blue paint
> *


wut kind of blue or any?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2009, 08:21 PM~14565080
> *how much for the hok
> *


how much you offering?? trade??


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I need any blues u guys got.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 25 2009, 10:42 PM~14581568
> *I have a lb of silver .008 flake that I'm willing to trade for some blue paint
> *


i got lots of bases what quantity you need? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

ttt whos got what


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

ANY ONE HAVE ANY VIOLETTE PEARL ?

AND SOME HOK CANDY PINK ?


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 1 2009, 03:20 PM~14648013
> *ANY ONE HAVE ANY VIOLETTE PEARL ?
> 
> AND SOME HOK CANDY PINK ?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Sep 11 2008, 10:36 AM~11576270
> *Do you have any shades of blue ?
> *


Damn im just alittle late replying to you...Yeah i have some blues...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 1 2009, 05:20 PM~14648013
> *ANY ONE HAVE ANY VIOLETTE PEARL ?
> 
> AND SOME HOK CANDY PINK ?
> *


i have enough violet pearl to fill a half of a baby food jar.


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 4 2009, 06:19 PM~14676324
> *i have enough violet pearl to fill a half of a baby food jar.
> *


WHAT DO YOU WANT FOR IT ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

looking for any HOK candys...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

or HOK products for that matter..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 25 2009, 07:42 PM~14581568
> *I have a lb of silver .008 flake that I'm willing to trade for some blue paint
> *


i have some blues...


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 5 2009, 06:01 AM~14680691
> *or HOK products for that matter..
> *


I HAVE SOME HOK SILVER MINI FLAKE


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 5 2009, 11:33 PM~14689845
> *I HAVE SOME HOK SILVER MINI FLAKE
> *


 HOW MUCH U GOT AND HOW MUCH U WANT? :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 6 2009, 04:13 AM~14691210
> *HOW MUCH U GOT AND HOW MUCH U WANT?  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT WITH PIC :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

i have alot of chromabase base coats, all from my buddies bodyshop, they are about a year old now, but i have stirred them and checked them and even recently sprayed a few with no problems, i have alot of silvers golds , tans, dark purples, and alot of aquas and a couple other blues, but every thing looks good and its all metal flake, and i also have about half a quart of black shopline about 2 weeks old, juss sittin here,


when i first got all the paint i custom made a coupel colors and have alreayd painted two cars using the stuff, seems to look nice and spray good, its sitting inside my garage inside a huge ass toat like 4 ft long and 2 1/2 ft tall


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

most of the above paints mentions are only full quarts or close to full quarts


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

heres pics of how much pearl and black i have.
























you can see the violet in this pic








and the black

























the black was used for this bike i painted


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 25 2009, 09:58 PM~14581664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post what you got


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 6 2009, 02:54 PM~14695722
> *heres pics of how much pearl and black i have.
> 
> 
> ...


WD40 and paint..... :uh: Thats not a good combo....lol


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 9 2009, 07:37 PM~14719587
> *WD40 and paint..... :uh: Thats not a good combo....lol
> *


not together, just there to show the size of the jars


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 9 2009, 08:07 PM~14720407
> *not together, just there to show the size of the jars
> *


Yeah i got what your were doing....Just thought it was funny that you used something like that. That stuff will cause fish eyes from hell....


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 10 2009, 06:29 AM~14723004
> *Yeah i got what your were doing....Just thought it was funny that you used something like that. That stuff will cause fish eyes from hell....
> *


i know, unfortunately i learned the hard way. 



mozzywozzy i'm going to the post office right now. i'll get you a tracking # soon as i get back.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Ok i took a couple of pics of some of the mismatch paints i have at my house. I know someone was asking about a blue so heres a couple of blues that i have. I have alot more paints in quarts and Pints but im not going to take a picture of all of them because i would be out there all night....Anyways heres a couple of Nason blues and one chromabase blue...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 10 2009, 04:41 PM~14727676
> *Ok i took a couple of pics of some of the mismatch paints i have at my house. I know someone was asking about a blue so heres a couple of blues that i have. I have alot more paints in quarts and Pints but im not going to take a picture of all of them because i would be out there all night....Anyways heres a couple of Nason blues and one chromabase blue...
> 
> 
> ...


i think i just jizzed in my pants :0


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 10 2009, 04:20 PM~14728097
> *i think i just jizzed in my pants :0
> *


hahaha....Yeah it is nice working in a paint store. I get first pick of what i want in the mismatch shelf. People order stuff and then they dont come and pick it up so we put it on a shelf and sell it for next to nothing. So i just buy what i think i might need....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 10 2009, 03:41 PM~14727676
> *Ok i took a couple of pics of some of the mismatch paints i have at my house. I know someone was asking about a blue so heres a couple of blues that i have. I have alot more paints in quarts and Pints but im not going to take a picture of all of them because i would be out there all night....Anyways heres a couple of Nason blues and one chromabase blue...
> 
> 
> ...


   
oh yea


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 10 2009, 12:56 PM~14726742
> *i know, unfortunately i learned the hard way.
> mozzywozzy i'm going to the post office right now. i'll get you a tracking # soon as i get back.
> *



OK BIGSPOOK SENT YOURS OUT THIS MORN


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 10 2009, 02:41 PM~14727676
> *Ok i took a couple of pics of some of the mismatch paints i have at my house. I know someone was asking about a blue so heres a couple of blues that i have. I have alot more paints in quarts and Pints but im not going to take a picture of all of them because i would be out there all night....Anyways heres a couple of Nason blues and one chromabase blue...
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKEN SHIT :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 10 2009, 05:59 PM~14728572
> *hahaha....Yeah it is nice working in a paint store. I get first pick of what i want in the mismatch shelf. People order stuff and then they dont come and  pick it up so we put it on a shelf and sell it for next to nothing. So i just buy  what i think i might need....
> *


 can you get any HOK products cheap? i know my local paint supplier (redshaw) sells me damaged quarts, and what not for cheap when they get em...


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 11 2009, 05:29 AM~14733602
> *can you get any HOK products cheap? i know my local paint supplier (redshaw) sells me damaged quarts, and what not for cheap when they get em...
> *


Yeah we can order in HOK products but they are not really discounted.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

got some new hydraulic hoses if anyone wants to trade for paint :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 11 2009, 11:13 AM~14735333
> *Yeah we can order in HOK products but they are not really discounted.
> *


 whats a quart of orion silver running?


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 11 2009, 07:03 PM~14740467
> *got some new hydraulic hoses if anyone wants to trade for paint :biggrin:
> *


I would trade you but i just dont know how to ship paint...That stuff is flamable so i dont think i can put it in the mail.....


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 11 2009, 07:33 PM~14740832
> *whats a quart of orion silver running?
> *


Over the counter price is $51.37.....Our cost on it is $29.25...


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

THANKS ALOT BIGSPOOK GOT MY PEARL IN THIS MORN


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 12 2009, 01:17 PM~14748109
> *THANKS ALOT BIGSPOOK GOT MY PEARL IN THIS MORN
> *


Hey how did he ship that to you? UPS or something? Im just curious how to ship paint....


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 12 2009, 02:26 PM~14748224
> *Hey how did he ship that to you? UPS or something? Im just curious how to ship paint....
> *


us postal service. just let them know its paint. they stamp it liquid.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 12 2009, 02:25 PM~14748836
> *us postal service. just let them know its paint. they stamp it liquid.
> *


OK cool...Ill check into that..


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 12 2009, 01:25 PM~14748836
> *us postal service. just let them know its paint. they stamp it liquid.
> *


X2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 12 2009, 02:38 PM~14748961
> *OK cool...Ill check into that..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T.T.T


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 12 2009, 02:17 PM~14748109
> *THANKS ALOT BIGSPOOK GOT MY PEARL IN THIS MORN
> *


got my pearl today big homie. :thumbsup: 
i like this paint sharing thing.


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 14 2009, 01:01 PM~14770873
> *got my pearl today big homie. :thumbsup:
> i like this paint sharing thing.
> *



COO 

X2


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

ANY ONE HAVE BLUE FLAKE ? 

I HAVE A HALF JAR OF HOK UMF02 ULTRA SILVER MINI


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 14 2009, 03:30 PM~14771799
> *ANY ONE HAVE BLUE FLAKE ?
> 
> I HAVE A HALF JAR OF  HOK  UMF02 ULTRA SILVER MINI
> ...


got some 008. blue flake


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

Got any pics?


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Looking to buy some base coat for my sons bike!! Looking for dark yellow or butterscotch.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 14 2009, 10:41 PM~14775602
> *Got any pics?
> *


 :dunno: 

CAN ANY ONE USE THIS ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:06 AM~14803414
> *:dunno:
> 
> CAN ANY ONE USE THIS ?
> *


 cash price?


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 18 2009, 02:20 PM~14807405
> *cash price?
> *


 HOW'S $25 SOUND :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 14 2009, 11:41 PM~14775602
> *Got any pics?
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

royal blue..aqua blue..black coffee..emerald green and burgandy


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:0 
I LIKE THE AQUA BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 19 2009, 06:10 PM~14821017
> *:0
> I LIKE THE AQUA BLUE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 20 2009, 04:11 PM~14831614
> *ttt
> *


SENT YOURS OUT THIS MORN


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 20 2009, 07:02 PM~14832698
> *SENT YOURS OUT THIS MORN
> *


u should be gettin it 2morro ups


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 20 2009, 08:59 PM~14834853
> *u should be gettin it 2morro ups
> *



GOT IT BIG THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 21 2009, 09:47 PM~14845381
> *
> *



DID YOU GET YOURS ? SENT IT USPS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 23 2009, 11:33 AM~14854546
> *GOT IT BIG THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR THE ROYAL BLUE?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 10 2009, 03:41 PM~14727676
> *Ok i took a couple of pics of some of the mismatch paints i have at my house. I know someone was asking about a blue so heres a couple of blues that i have. I have alot more paints in quarts and Pints but im not going to take a picture of all of them because i would be out there all night....Anyways heres a couple of Nason blues and one chromabase blue...
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the nason blue (2nd pic)?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 23 2009, 01:16 PM~14855136
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE ROYAL BLUE?
> *


 :0 wut u got :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i have 2 qts hok cobalt blue kandy,i got 1qt hok kandy gold. 1 qt of planet green base hok


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 23 2009, 01:22 PM~14855180
> *i have 2 qts hok cobalt blue kandy,i got 1qt  hok kandy gold. 1 qt of planet green base hok
> *


i want the cobalt and gold wut u want pal???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 23 2009, 11:34 AM~14854553
> *DID YOU GET YOURS ? SENT IT USPS
> *


got it thanx brotha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 24 2009, 06:36 PM~14869467
> *got it thanx brotha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

any one got any nice metallic dark reds or dark greens? i need enought to paint a car?????????? gallon


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 6 2009, 02:54 PM~14695722
> *heres pics of how much pearl and black i have.
> and the black
> 
> ...


u still got the black :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ill trade a cornwell airbrush for one shot colors or pinstriping materials brushes etc.........


i currently have blue black white red and yellow


looking for any other one shot colors or striping brushes can get pics of the airbrush if youd like comes with hose and regulator


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 30 2009, 08:55 PM~14930020
> *u still got the black :biggrin:
> *


yep. someone was supposed to pick it up but never did.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

this is a good topic.i need a metalic red color,enough to paint a 99 lincoln towncar hardtop.someone help me out.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 31 2009, 06:16 AM~14933279
> *yep. someone was supposed to pick it up but never did.
> *


wut do u want for it...?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 31 2009, 05:00 PM~14938857
> *wut do u want for it...?
> *


35 + shipping.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 31 2009, 05:25 PM~14939831
> *35 + shipping.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 31 2009, 06:58 PM~14940175
> *:scrutinize:
> *


wtf is all that for. i ship it us mail and its almost a full quart. not doing anything with it so may as well make a couple dollars off of it.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

looking for a quart of red or burgandy kandy.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 31 2009, 06:03 PM~14940249
> *wtf is all that for. i ship it us mail and its almost a full quart. not doing anything with it so may as well make a couple dollars off of it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 31 2009, 07:31 PM~14941522
> *looking for a quart of red or burgandy kandy.
> *


bengie i got a quart of hok caddy apple red :cheesy: wut kandies u got to trade, this can has never been open


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

royal blue..aqua blue..black coffee..emerald green and burgandy


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 31 2009, 08:11 PM~14942093
> *bengie i got a quart of hok caddy apple red :cheesy: wut kandies u got to trade, this can has never been open
> *


i got that cobalt blue or pagan gold.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Aug 31 2009, 03:34 PM~14937859
> *this is a good topic.i need a metalic red color,enough to paint a 99 lincoln towncar hardtop.someone help me out.
> *


I have a gallon un-reduced... I will shoot a test card for you tomorrow. $180 shipped.. its ppg or dupont.. I will have to check when I get home.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Sep 1 2009, 11:14 AM~14947829
> *I have a gallon un-reduced... I will shoot a test card for you tomorrow. $180 shipped.. its ppg or dupont.. I will have to check when I get home.
> *


ok yea post pics of the sample.good price 2.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

im lookin for HOK white ice pearl and i have some HOK gold flake for it!!

thats what i need









thats what i can trade









someone?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 31 2009, 09:22 PM~14943076
> *i got that cobalt blue or pagan gold.
> *


how much cobalt u got :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 1 2009, 08:16 PM~14953668
> *how much cobalt u got :cheesy:
> *


1 qt. now :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14955823
> *1 qt. now  :biggrin:
> *


cool i will take it


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 2 2009, 04:47 PM~14962721
> *cool i will take it
> *


i'll send with umallah sunday.


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T.T.T


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 1 2009, 03:11 PM~14950056
> *im lookin for HOK white ice pearl and i have some HOK gold flake for it!!
> 
> thats what i need
> ...



no one interested?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 4 2009, 10:27 AM~14980447
> *no one interested?
> *


i need some pearl also


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 8 2009, 08:20 PM~15018988
> *Ok i went through all the gallons of paint i have and took some more pics. I would like to get rid of all of this to someone local but if someone wants to pay shipping and all that then i will ship it out. So heres a few pics.....
> 
> 
> ...


What are you looking to get out of this or one similar?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 8 2009, 06:20 PM~15018988
> *Ok i went through all the gallons of paint i have and took some more pics. I would like to get rid of all of this to someone local but if someone wants to pay shipping and all that then i will ship it out. So heres a few pics.....
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

nice


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a gallon of unreduced PPG black minus half pint for test panel
1lb of .008 silver flake
Would like to trade flake for some blue ice pearl or either for a gallon of blue paint. PM me any offers you may have. Pics in the morning


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> heres pics of how much pearl and black i have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 10 2009, 03:41 PM~14727676
> *Ok i took a couple of pics of some of the mismatch paints i have at my house. I know someone was asking about a blue so heres a couple of blues that i have. I have alot more paints in quarts and Pints but im not going to take a picture of all of them because i would be out there all night....Anyways heres a couple of Nason blues and one chromabase blue...
> 
> 
> ...


any reds in chroma base :dunno:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 10 2009, 02:45 AM~15035915
> *any reds in chroma base      :dunno:
> *


No we try not to mess up any of the red mixes in chroma base because that stuff is so expensive.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> > heres pics of how much pearl and black i have.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

price


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Ok ill let everyone know that im asking $40.00 per gallon of Nason and $50.00 per gallon of chroma base plus what ever shipping cost. Ive never shipped paint so im not sure what it cost. If anyone knows then let me know....


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy+Sep 10 2009, 01:40 PM~15039591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice prices. when ever i ship paint i do priority mail and let them know its paint. they stamp it weight it and ship like that. make sure its wrapped up really good.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 10 2009, 03:08 PM~15041387
> *Ok ill let everyone know that im asking $40.00 per gallon of Nason and $50.00 per gallon of chroma base plus what ever shipping cost. Ive never shipped paint so im not sure what it cost. If anyone knows then let me know....
> *


that blue paint u got in the gallon , shipped to 93314 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

WHAT COLOR IS THIS GOLDISH BROWN ONE? I can picture this with a peanut butter top and seats on my vert with maybe some gold flake or pearl added into it but then again I do like the silver and black look on a vert.. what to do what to do :dunno: :dunno: 

















ARE THESE SILVERS (or are they more of a charcoal grey) ALL THE SAME AS FAR AS THE NASON ONES GO EXCEPT FOR THE HALF USED ONE? HOW MUCH FOR THE HALF USED ONE TO?


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Sep 11 2009, 05:40 PM~15055035
> *WHAT COLOR IS THIS GOLDISH BROWN ONE?  I can picture this with a peanut butter top and seats on my vert with maybe some gold flake or pearl added into it but then again I do like the silver and black look on a vert.. what to do what to do  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


The goldish brown one is really gold. When you stir it up it looks like the lighter gold color you can kind of see in some parts of it. The silvers are both a light silver and a dark charcoal. The one chroma base that looks like a silver is actually a greenish color. The half gallons ill take $20 each.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 11 2009, 04:40 PM~15054512
> *that blue paint u got in the gallon , shipped to 93314 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


which one??????The chroma base or the nason????


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15055141
> *The goldish brown one is really gold. When you stir it up it looks like the lighter gold color you can kind of see in some parts of it. The silvers are both a light silver and a dark charcoal. The one chroma base that looks like a silver is actually a greenish color. The half gallons ill take $20 each.
> *


dam that goldish brown one looks better on the stick.. I'm not really into gold but if it was the color on the stick (more of the brown) I would like it..
well since I'm not a gold person which silver that you have would look better with a black top and seats since you can see them in person... the more silver or charcoal?


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Sep 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15055202
> *dam that goldish brown one looks better on the stick.. I'm not really into gold but if it was the color on the stick (more of the brown) I would like it..
> well since I'm not a gold person which silver that you have would look better with a black top and seats since you can see them in person... the more silver or charcoal?
> *


I like the charcoal looking one. But every one has different taste and its your car so you have to pick what you like.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 11 2009, 05:54 PM~15055160
> *which one??????The chroma base or the nason????
> *


nason :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody have any chamillion?

i dont even need half a pint


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Dopes anybody have any metalic orange base?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 04:00 PM~15068310
> *Dopes anybody have any metalic orange base?
> *


how much u need


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

got a quart un opened of HOK solar gold.. id like to trade for a qaurt of orion silver or galaxy grey... or possibly other HOK products..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 13 2009, 10:23 PM~15069769
> *how much u need
> *


just enough to spray 2 plastic inner wheel wells (the engine side) Whats that less than a pint :dunno:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 04:00 PM~15068310
> *Dopes anybody have any metalic orange base?
> *


I have some....


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 11 2009, 05:54 PM~15055160
> *which one??????The chroma base or the nason????
> *


how shipped for the chroma base 95301?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 14 2009, 08:08 AM~15073940
> *I have some....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

How long can paint be stored?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 14 2009, 10:03 AM~15075720
> *How long can paint be stored?
> *


not long...send them to me


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 14 2009, 10:03 AM~15075720
> *How long can paint be stored?
> *


If you keep it shook up then they will last along time. If it has metalic and pearls in them they will stick together. I usually shake them up and flip the can over to keep this from happening.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 14 2009, 01:11 PM~15076841
> *If you keep it shook up then they will last along time. If it has metalic and pearls in them they will stick together. I usually shake them up and flip the can over to keep this from happening.
> *


Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 14 2009, 03:11 PM~15076841
> *If you keep it shook up then they will last along time. If it has metalic and pearls in them they will stick together. I usually shake them up and flip the can over to keep this from happening.
> *


Any word on that price yet :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

anybody have any gold candy concentrate?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 13 2009, 08:39 PM~15069960
> *got a quart un opened of HOK solar gold.. id like to trade for a qaurt of orion silver or galaxy grey... or possibly other HOK products..
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 15 2009, 02:16 PM~15089395
> *anybody have any gold candy concentrate?
> *


ask b-dog he likes the gold :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 15 2009, 05:59 PM~15091455
> *ask b-dog he likes the gold :cheesy:
> *


no gold concentrate


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 15 2009, 08:17 PM~15093119
> *no gold concentrate
> *


 :uh:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 15 2009, 09:59 PM~15094633
> *:uh:
> *


im going to need some more gold :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 16 2009, 05:31 PM~15101800
> *im going to need some more gold  :0
> *


base or kndy


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 16 2009, 07:13 PM~15102734
> *base or kndy
> *


kandy, i only use silver base


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 16 2009, 07:16 PM~15102767
> *kandy, i only use silver base
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 15 2009, 08:59 PM~15091455
> *ask b-dog he likes the gold :cheesy:
> *


thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 15 2009, 11:17 PM~15093119
> *no gold concentrate
> *


thanks though bro


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 8 2009, 06:20 PM~15018988
> *Ok i went through all the gallons of paint i have and took some more pics. I would like to get rid of all of this to someone local but if someone wants to pay shipping and all that then i will ship it out. So heres a few pics.....
> 
> 
> ...


money sent for the Nason red metallic.thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

any price shipped on that nason blue


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 18 2009, 04:26 PM~15121606
> *any price shipped on that nason blue
> *


Ill find out for you when i ship the red out for loster87.....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 18 2009, 04:30 PM~15121639
> *Ill find out for you when i ship the red out for loster87.....
> *


thanx brotha ...pm me the price


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 18 2009, 04:30 PM~15121639
> *Ill find out for you when i ship the red out for loster87.....
> *


im interested in getting that chromabase blue.let me kno the total price shipped.thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 14 2009, 06:35 AM~15074222
> *how shipped for the chroma base 95301?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 20 2009, 05:15 PM~15134822
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

ANY ONE HAVE ANY YELLOW?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Sep 20 2009, 08:45 PM~15136857
> *ANY ONE HAVE ANY YELLOW?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 20 2009, 08:19 PM~15137344
> *:nosad:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Sep 20 2009, 07:45 PM~15136857
> *ANY ONE HAVE ANY YELLOW?
> *


ANY ONE ELSE :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Sep 20 2009, 09:22 PM~15137389
> *:wave:
> *


sup brotha....u use that flake yet? :0


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 21 2009, 07:23 PM~15147264
> *sup brotha....u use that flake yet? :0
> *


NO NOT YET JUST STOCKING UP FOR A HOMIES RIDE.....U KNOW WHAT ITS LIKE AT THIS TIME HE'S WATCHING HIS BUDGET BUT ITS GOING TO GET DONE :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Sep 22 2009, 02:31 PM~15154684
> *NO NOT YET JUST STOCKING UP FOR A HOMIES RIDE.....U KNOW WHAT ITS LIKE AT THIS TIME HE'S WATCHING HIS BUDGET BUT ITS GOING TO GET DONE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: will post a pic of that flake u sent me, gotta put it in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 22 2009, 05:40 PM~15157257
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: will post a pic of that flake u sent me, gotta put it in the sun :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

i just threw away like a 100 half empty quarts and pints even a gallon full
i wish i knew earlier


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTY661_@Sep 22 2009, 09:13 PM~15159347
> *i just threw away like a 100 half empty quarts and pints even a gallon full
> i wish i knew earlier
> *


 :uh: and ur local :uh:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

STILL LOOKIN FOR ANY YELLOWS IF ANY ONE HAS ANY 

OR ANY TEALS


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I HAVE AN UN OPEND 5 LITER OF GLASURIT CLEAR
3 QUARTS OF CHEVY ORANGE UNREDUCED AND A DARK ORANGE UNREDUCED NON METALLIC
I HAVE SOME PURPLE PEARLS PPG DRY,,AND SIKKENS WITH BINDER UNREDUCED,,
ALSO THE NEW MITSUBISHI COPPER COLOR,,BOUT 2 LITERS UNREDUCED SIKKENS,,POWDER BLUE IN VALSPAR READY TO SPRAY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 1 2009, 10:19 PM~15246015
> *I HAVE AN UN OPEND 5 LITER OF GLASURIT CLEAR
> 3 QUARTS OF CHEVY ORANGE UNREDUCED AND A DARK ORANGE UNREDUCED NON METALLIC
> I HAVE SOME POWDER BLUE IN VALSPAR READY TO SPRAY
> *


wut do u want for the vaspar and pearls


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

ANY ONE HAVE A GAL OF BLACK ?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 3 2009, 02:07 PM~15257940
> *ANY ONE HAVE A GAL OF BLACK ?
> *


I have a gallon off PPG that I used maybe half a pint to spray a test panel


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 3 2009, 01:23 PM~15258591
> *I have a gallon off PPG that I used maybe half a pint to spray a test panel
> *


WHAT U WANT FOR IT ..... 

PM ME


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 3 2009, 02:31 PM~15258926
> *WHAT U WANT FOR IT .....
> 
> PM ME
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 5 2009, 08:25 PM~15276233
> *:dunno:
> *


Sorry bro
Pm Sent


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 2 2009, 06:48 PM~15252624
> *wut do u want for the vaspar and pearls
> *


SORRY FELLAS,,I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A MINUTE,,BUT ILL TRY N GET SOME PICS OF MY STUFF,,,


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I ALSO HAVE ABOUT 3 QTS OF JET BLACK UNREDUCED SIKKENS ABP400 BLACK

DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT SHIPPING PAINT CANS?


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 8 2009, 09:11 AM~15302373
> *I ALSO HAVE ABOUT 3 QTS OF JET BLACK UNREDUCED SIKKENS ABP400 BLACK
> 
> DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT SHIPPING PAINT CANS?
> *


 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Sep 8 2009, 06:20 PM~15018988
> *Ok i went through all the gallons of paint i have and took some more pics. I would like to get rid of all of this to someone local but if someone wants to pay shipping and all that then i will ship it out. So heres a few pics.....
> 
> 
> ...


how much for th purple and raspberry?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 8 2009, 11:59 AM~15303271
> *:0
> *


didnt u need black :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

aw forget the pics,,i didnt take my camera to the shop,,


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 8 2009, 11:27 PM~15309354
> *aw forget the pics,,i didnt take my camera to the shop,,
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 8 2009, 05:35 PM~15306678
> *didnt u need black :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15314493
> *
> *


PM sent
I sent Knight time a pm so let's see what we can work out


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 9 2009, 04:29 PM~15314493
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15314657
> *PM sent
> I sent Knight time a pm so let's see what we can work out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

I have 1 n 3/4 gal...of HOK Kandy Apple Red...i need Hok Kandy Violette


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Oct 9 2009, 06:58 PM~15315389
> *I have 1 n  3/4 gal...of HOK Kandy Apple Red...i need Hok Kandy Violette
> *


dam wish i had violet


----------



## Exquisite_pres (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Oct 9 2009, 06:58 PM~15315389
> *I have 1 n  3/4 gal...of HOK Kandy Apple Red...i need Hok Kandy Violette
> *


will you sell me one qt of the apple red?if so how much shipped to az


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

No dice ...sorry


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 14 2009, 09:58 AM~15353301
> *
> *


anything new?


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 14 2009, 03:25 PM~15357460
> *anything new?
> *


NA SAME SHIT WAITING ON A DEAL TO GO THREW BUT WAITING IN A SHIPPING PRICE ....WHAT ABOUT YOU ?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

getting ready to do this show on sunday....u should roll to bakersfield


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

What are you looking to get for the Silver & blue gallon of Nason ???


Can you list the reducer & or catalyst needed ???


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2009, 09:16 PM~15373736
> *getting ready to do this show on sunday....u should roll to bakersfield
> *


SOUNDS GOOD I HAVENT BIN UP THERE IN A MIN...BUT IM GOING TO THE POMONA SWAP MEAT ON SUNDAY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 16 2009, 09:26 AM~15376840
> *SOUNDS GOOD I HAVENT BIN UP THERE IN A MIN...BUT IM GOING TO THE POMONA SWAP MEAT ON SUNDAY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 16 2009, 12:18 PM~15379124
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 16 2009, 06:37 PM~15381998
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 15 2009, 01:21 PM~15366751
> *NA SAME SHIT WAITING ON A DEAL TO GO THREW BUT WAITING IN A SHIPPING PRICE ....WHAT ABOUT YOU ?
> *


WAITING ON ME ?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 15 2009, 02:21 PM~15366751
> *NA SAME SHIT WAITING ON A DEAL TO GO THREW BUT WAITING IN A SHIPPING PRICE ....WHAT ABOUT YOU ?
> *


Still haven't heard a word bro


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Oct 17 2009, 03:33 PM~15388075
> *:biggrin:
> *


pm sent....sorry for taking so long...


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

looking for kandy brandywine


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

anything new in here :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been selling quarts of HOK to dudes on LIL. Like Magenta and Violet. I'll go through more of my stuff and post it in here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

i need sum orion silver and more brandywine UK


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

ANYONE HAVE HOK CANDY TEAL LET ME KNOW


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I know I have a jar of HOK Kamen BLue Kolorchange flake, 1/2 jar of HOK Blue Flake, I'll see what else I can part with. 

Looking for HOK Kandy Rootbeer/ Tangerine.. UK or KK


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

anyone need a qt of sikkens polysurfacer with hardner ?? i also have some sandpaper, iknow its not paint but its paint related,,, :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Got 3 bottles of ppg harlequin color changing paint I will trade.

Got three quarts of hok sunset orange pearl that I would trade also.

Also have alot of dupont high appreance clear I will trade.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Nov 23 2009, 06:06 PM~15758507
> *Got 3 bottles of ppg harlequin color changing paint I will trade.
> 
> Got three quarts of hok sunset orange pearl that I would trade also.
> ...






WhaChu Want / Whachu Need ????? PM me asap


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Nov 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15758507
> *Got 3 bottles of ppg harlequin color changing paint I will trade.
> 
> Got three quarts of hok sunset orange pearl that I would trade also.
> ...


got pics?


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 04:35 PM~15843594
> *got pics?
> *


Probably take some today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:49 AM~15843713
> *Probably take some today or tomorrow at the latest.
> *


cool


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 07:30 PM~15845746
> *cool
> *


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Dec 3 2009, 07:11 PM~15863127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have you sprayed that color before?? I know the Pearl basecoats go over a white base.. didn't know if Ice Pearl would show up underneath that color..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Dec 3 2009, 09:11 PM~15863127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what do you want for it?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 3 2009, 07:56 PM~15865013
> *Have you sprayed that color before?? I know the Pearl basecoats go over a white base.. didn't know if Ice Pearl would show up underneath that color..
> *


DONT SPRAY ICE UNDERNEATH THAT COLOR..UNLESS YOU WAY OVER REDUCE IT TO TRANSPARENT


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Dec 4 2009, 04:56 AM~15865013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 quarts of candy or 110 shipped.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 4 2009, 11:45 AM~15870144
> *DONT SPRAY ICE UNDERNEATH THAT COLOR..UNLESS YOU WAY OVER REDUCE IT TO TRANSPARENT
> *


Yeah I wasn't sure how transparent it was, I've sprayed some Alsa Pearl basecoat similar to that color over white base.. I guess white is just a good solid ground coat for those basepearls...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

not a bad price


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

any one got any HOK UK01?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

anyone need teal flake? i need some mini silver ..and blue


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bosslac_@Dec 12 2009, 01:30 PM~15960322
> *anyone need teal flake?  i need some mini silver ..and blue
> *


PICS ?


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Dec 12 2009, 07:16 PM~15962465
> *PICS ?
> *


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Dec 12 2009, 07:16 PM~15962465
> *PICS ?
> *


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

only pic i have right now..custom hard hats also available lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bosslac_@Dec 13 2009, 10:47 AM~15966443
> *only pic i have right now..custom hard hats also available lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bosslac_@Dec 13 2009, 06:45 AM~15966439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH OF THAT DO YOU HAVE ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Dec 16 2009, 01:36 PM~15998250
> *HOW MUCH OF THAT DO YOU HAVE ?
> *


looks like one hard hat from the pic :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 16 2009, 10:31 AM~15998655
> *looks like one hard hat from the pic :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Dec 17 2009, 02:34 AM~16005963
> *:0  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Dec 16 2009, 10:36 AM~15998250
> *HOW MUCH OF THAT DO YOU HAVE ?
> *


10 pounds available.. :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bosslac_@Dec 17 2009, 08:24 AM~16008183
> *10 pounds available.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

HOW MUCH FOR 12 OZ


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Dec 17 2009, 10:44 AM~16008993
> *:0
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR 12 OZ
> *


pm sent


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bosslac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:03 AM~16009199
> *pm sent
> *


SENT BACK


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bosslac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:03 AM~16009199
> *pm sent
> *


MONEY SENT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

quantos? size?


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

?


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i need a qt of clear !!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i ALLWAYS end up over mixing at work ill see if i remember to grab some baby jars and bring them with me to start actually saving the paint instead of dumpin in the waste barrel lol


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 21 2009, 09:56 PM~16054042
> *i need a qt of clear !!!
> *


un mixed please :biggrin:


----------



## MeXiCaNcHuLo (Mar 22, 2002)

anybody wana trade a unopened gallon of Concept 2021 Clear coat w/ activator for some kandy??? let me know


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MeXiCaNcHuLo_@Dec 22 2009, 02:07 PM~16059935
> *anybody wana trade a unopened gallon of Concept 2021 Clear coat w/ activator for some kandy??? let me know
> *


what color kandy ?


----------



## MeXiCaNcHuLo (Mar 22, 2002)

what do you have??


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

nevermind,,,i had rootbeer kandy


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin for some paint for model cars so I just need 1oz-2oz lmk


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 27 2009, 10:32 PM~16107474
> *Lookin for some paint for model cars so I just need 1oz-2oz lmk
> 
> 
> ...


so auto paint would work?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea auto paint will work


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

who eva got some green metallic paint and some flakes hit me up i need enough to paint a 20 inch lowrider bike frame


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Dec 28 2009, 08:11 AM~16109514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how dark of a green?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 28 2009, 11:07 PM~16118433
> *kool,,will you pay for shipping?
> *


Yea how much for the paint and shipping?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

free paint,,dunno on shipping,,most of the quarts and pints are reduced and ready to spray


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 29 2009, 04:35 PM~16125497
> *free paint,,dunno on shipping,,most of the quarts and pints are reduced and ready to spray
> *


  I'll pm u


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 29 2009, 12:07 AM~16118433
> *kool,,will you pay for shipping?
> how dark of a green?
> *


it really dont matter as long as its green lol


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Dec 29 2009, 05:08 PM~16125847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK,,I HAVE A QUART OF A BLACK WITH GREEN PEARL,,LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bosslac_@Dec 13 2009, 09:45 AM~15966439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the hat :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

ANY ONE LOOKIN FOR FLAT CLEAR ?


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

anyone have some greens ang blues??? lmk


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Im lookin for little bits, odds and ends persay, of flake and pearl. not really fussy at all. Using it to paint Model cars and other things.
Would be interested in leftovers of paint too, if you are willing to ship to canada.

pm me with what youve got and what you want for it. Im not looking for lots, just whatever youve got left over, or a bit of this and that.

thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 7 2010, 04:16 PM~16217581
> *ANY ONE LOOKIN FOR FLAT CLEAR ?
> *


PCL 26 FLAT CLEAR 1 GAL I DONT NEED IT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 10 2010, 10:46 AM~16244418
> *PCL 26 FLAT CLEAR 1 GAL I DONT NEED IT
> *


pm me info ..... i could use it :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 10 2010, 05:19 PM~16247503
> *pm me info ..... i could use it :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 10 2010, 10:46 AM~16244418
> *PCL 26 FLAT CLEAR 1 GAL I DONT NEED IT
> *


STILL HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I am needing some pink candy something that pops!! I am willing to trade supplies (tape/sandpaper) dont need much just enough to paint a schwinn bike! Thanks LMK!


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

I HAVE PCL 26 FLAT CLEAR 1 GAL KIT I DONT NEED IT


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

anyone got 2 ounces or so each of HOK rootbeer kandy, and cocoa pearl?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 29 2009, 08:35 PM~16125497
> *free paint,,dunno on shipping,,most of the quarts and pints are reduced and ready to spray
> *


I'll take some, I just want to practice my strokes :cheesy: :biggrin: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

traded


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 26 2010, 01:09 AM~16412065
> *I have 3 four oz containers of ALSA crystal pearl silver. I have no use as customer decided to go with another color. Any trades?
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 25 2010, 09:09 PM~16412065
> *I have 3 four oz containers of ALSA crystal pearl silver. I have no use as customer decided to go with another color. Any trades?
> *



IF YOU HAVE ANY LEFT, WHAT ARE YOU LOOKIN TO TRADE FOR ?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 25 2010, 02:08 AM~16401931
> *anyone got 2 ounces or so each of HOK rootbeer kandy, and cocoa pearl?*


 :0 Nice color


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 26 2010, 10:56 AM~16414977
> *IF YOU HAVE ANY LEFT, WHAT ARE YOU LOOKIN TO TRADE FOR ?
> *


$110, Impala accys, 48 bomb accys...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looking for a black cherry or midnite blue base bout a qt. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2010, 09:00 PM~16623011
> *looking for a black cherry or midnite blue base bout a qt. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 25 2008, 10:11 AM~11430993
> *i have a quart of KBC brandywine thats a few weeks old. Its 95% full. I just scooped a little out with a stir stick to do a spray out card.
> 
> I have a full qt of Oriental blue UK
> ...


I NEED HE ORENTIAL BLU PAY PAL READY


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

IM LOOKING FOR ANY KIND OF SILVER BASE , COLBALT CANDY BLUE AND OREINTAL CANDY BLUE ,


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 16 2010, 12:13 AM~16626170
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

I have gallons upon gallons of dupont imron 6000. I have black,white,gold,copper,turquoise,yellow,black cherry,silver,charcoal,met blue,crimson red, blood red, and more. PM me if interested in any


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

need white ice pearl


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

I HAVE A FULL GAL OF CHROMA BASE BLACK 

AND ONE QUART OF NASON BLACK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Feb 20 2010, 09:47 AM~16670055
> *I HAVE A FULL GAL OF CHROMA BASE BLACK
> 
> AND ONE QUART OF NASON BLACK
> *


wut are u asking....? pm me


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 29 2009, 05:35 PM~16125497
> * free paint,,dunno on shipping,,most of the quarts and pints are reduced and ready to spray *


 what colors do you have


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Feb 22 2010, 01:03 PM~16689173
> *what colors do you have
> *


hey who eva got some metallic green paint either dark green or regluar green hit me up i need enough to paint a lowrider bike frame i got primer and all that shit pm me and also looking for some flakes either chrome or gold either in standard flake or mini flake


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

Any help im lookn 4 some black cherry o brandy wine


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 22 2010, 04:42 PM~16691517
> *hey who eva got some metallic green paint either dark green or regluar green hit me up i need enough to paint a lowrider bike frame i got primer and all that shit pm me and also looking for some flakes either chrome or gold either in standard flake or mini flake
> *



PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

anybody have any primer for sale?? I pefer grey.


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME COLORS I HAVE THAT I DONT NEED 
AND THERES NO DEBRY IN THE PAINT I JUST SHOOK THEM BEFORE I TOOK PICS 

FULL GAL OF CHROMA BASE BLACK.....50 FOR THE GAL


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

I ALSO HAVE THIS WATER BOURNE STUFF 

VIOLET PEARL 20 FOR LITER 



















DUPONT CROMAX SILVER 20 FOR THE LITER


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

THE HALF GAL OF GREEN HAS BIN SOLD 

AND THE QUART OF NASION BLACK HAS BIN SOLD


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

SALE PENDING ON THE CROMABASE BLACK :biggrin: 



NOW SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

any has sum magneta paint


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

LoL..it depends if we're that close.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Feb 27 2010, 07:56 PM~16745190
> * any has sum magneta paint
> *


i got a quart of hok magenta what you got for trade?


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> SALE PENDING ON THE CROMABASE BLACK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> > HERE ARE SOME COLORS I HAVE THAT I DONT NEED
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

need a gallon of black


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 4 2010, 11:34 PM~16802771
> *did this sale go through?
> *


YEA IT SOLD A COUPPLE OF DAYS AGO


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

I ALSO HAVE ALOT OF TONERS IF ANY ONE IS LOOKIN FOR SOME COLORS PM ME


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup frank :wave: :wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 9 2010, 12:55 PM~16839660
> *sup frank :wave:  :wave:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 6 2010, 08:27 PM~16814925
> *I ALSO HAVE ALOT OF TONERS IF ANY ONE IS LOOKIN FOR SOME COLORS PM ME
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 9 2010, 11:58 AM~16839687
> *:ugh:
> *


hey puto ...why didnt u show up to bowl


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 9 2010, 07:43 PM~16843914
> *hey puto ...why didnt u show up to bowl
> *


Cause i was working I never get a weekday off.......:ugh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 9 2010, 11:17 PM~16847061
> *Cause i was working I never get a weekday off.......:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

I need a gallon of bright silver have three quarts of hok sunset pearl to trade.


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 9 2010, 11:55 AM~16839660
> *sup frank :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE :wave: :wave:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Mar 10 2010, 05:05 PM~16853530
> *I need a gallon of bright silver have three quarts of hok sunset pearl to trade.
> *


I HAVE 3 QUARTS OF SILVER :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

1 gallon of flat finish by 5 star


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 11 2010, 06:07 AM~16856247
> *I HAVE 3 QUARTS OF SILVER  :biggrin:
> *


Got some pics ? Just need something bright for a base


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

i need a mini cup and coller for pps system.... or just the cup got collers :wow: :wow: 

got some flake for trade :wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

I HAVE 3 QUARTS OF THIS LEFT ITS...PPG DELTRON "MIXING BASE" FINE ALUMINUM SILVER ONE BROKE IN THE CASE SO THE CANS ALL HAVE SILVER ON THEM


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 12 2010, 07:58 PM~16870923
> *I HAVE  3 QUARTS OF THIS LEFT ITS...PPG DELTRON "MIXING BASE" FINE ALUMINUM SILVER ONE BROKE IN THE CASE SO THE CANS ALL HAVE SILVER ON THEM
> 
> 
> ...


I just traded the sunset pearl to another guy. How much you want for the 3 quarts though ?


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Mar 12 2010, 11:52 AM~16871409
> *I just traded the sunset pearl to another guy. How much you want for the 3 quarts though ?
> *


 MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

what paint is still out there?? pm me allinfo want to have alot of colors to start stocking up practicin diff colors and airbrush techniques


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 16 2010, 08:06 PM~16911555
> *ttt
> *


:uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 16 2010, 10:42 PM~16913752
> *:uh:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

i have 2 qt of silver and 2 qt chianti red kandy all by kirker all unopened , if interested let me know what you got 2 trad. i also have 2 qt HOK uk kandy persimmon


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 24 2010, 09:05 PM~16992902
> *i have 2 qt of silver and 2 qt chianti red kandy all by kirker all unopened , if interested let me know what you got 2 trad. i also have 2 qt HOK uk kandy persimmon
> *



ANY PICS OF THE UK ?

WHAT YOU LOOKIN TO TRADE ?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 25 2010, 06:05 AM~16992902
> *i have 2 qt of silver and 2 qt chianti red kandy all by kirker all unopened , if interested let me know what you got 2 trad. i also have 2 qt HOK uk kandy persimmon
> *



i have almost a full bottle of ppg prismatique i would trade for something maybe the silver?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 25 2010, 10:40 PM~17004103
> *i have almost a full bottle of ppg prismatique i would trade for something  maybe the silver?
> *


 deal pm me with ur info


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 25 2010, 10:08 PM~17003788
> *ANY PICS OF THE UK ?
> 
> WHAT YOU LOOKIN TO TRADE ?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-QUART-UK2...s#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 27 2010, 07:41 PM~17020105
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-QUART-UK2...s#ht_500wt_1182
> *


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 27 2010, 07:41 PM~17020105
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-QUART-UK2...s#ht_500wt_1182
> *


SO WHAT WERE YOU LOOKIN TO TRADE ?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 28 2010, 11:34 PM~17029824
> *SO WHAT WERE YOU LOOKIN TO TRADE ?
> *


what do you got??


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 31 2010, 06:45 AM~17053464
> *what do you got??
> *


ALOT OF STUFF


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 31 2010, 06:46 PM~17058961
> *ALOT OF STUFF
> *


any flake or pearl???


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 31 2010, 05:26 PM~17059342
> *any flake or pearl???
> *


WHAT COLORS YOU LOOKIN FOR ?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 31 2010, 07:29 PM~17059371
> *WHAT COLORS YOU LOOKIN FOR ?
> *


any ice pearl? or hok pearl?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

got some new hydro hoses for sum paint trade :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 3 2010, 12:19 PM~17085371
> *got some new hydro hoses for sum paint trade :biggrin:
> *


front or rear hoses??


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 31 2010, 07:49 PM~17061200
> *any ice pearl? or hok pearl?
> *


YEA BUT NOT LOOKIN TO GET RID OF THE PEARLS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Apr 3 2010, 04:57 PM~17087305
> *front or rear hoses??
> *


both :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

im looking for a blue color for my cutlass? anyone got some for sell.. please hit me up A.S.A.P can have paypal locked and loaded!!! p.m me


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 4 2010, 08:56 PM~17097483
> *im looking for a blue color for my cutlass? anyone got some for sell.. please hit me up A.S.A.P can have paypal locked and loaded!!! p.m me
> *


kandy? or just bc/cc :biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 5 2010, 04:06 PM~17103535
> *kandy? or just bc/cc :biggrin:
> *


prefer. candy..

got pics of the paints??


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 5 2010, 12:34 AM~16802768
> *i got a quart of hok magenta what you got for trade?
> *


got any pics ???? how much? dont got nothing for trade. . unless you want some east texas dirt... red mudd lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

looking for ANY color HOK KK's PM me i dont check this thread much


----------



## radcliff1234 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome post.Really it's very interesting .Thanks a lot for sharing
   


_____________________
Wedding Videos


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 26 2010, 12:09 AM~16412065
> *I have 3 four oz containers of ALSA crystal pearl silver. I have no use as customer decided to go with another color. Any trades?
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

I have some silver micro flakes to trade


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Apr 21 2010, 12:41 PM~17260498
> *I have some silver micro flakes to trade
> *


how much and wut do u need in trade


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looking for sum kandy orange....got some hok oriental blue for trade


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone got any silver base and silver mini flake?? i have sum stuff to trade or can do $$$ i have a full gallon of Nason high metallic ford blue makes 2 gallons sprayable i'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@May 12 2010, 08:04 PM~17472384
> *anyone got any silver base and silver mini flake?? i have sum stuff to trade or can do $$$ i have a full gallon of Nason high metallic ford blue makes 2 gallons sprayable i'll post pics tomorrow
> *


how much silver base u need ? :cheesy:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

I got some house of kolor paint I dont need if anyones interested

1/2q of discontinued Kandy Viollette UK-17
Unopened qt of Kandy Burgandy
Unopened qt of Kandy Rootbeer Brown
... i got more just cant remember.

I will trade for or just flat out buy any amount of House of Kolor UC-1 clear


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 12 2010, 11:18 PM~17472586
> *how much silver base u need ? :cheesy:
> *


like a gallon or half gallon as long as it mixes out 1:1 looking for like a high metallic


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

here is the blue metallic i have its a full gallon mixes 1:1 will trade for a gallon of high metallic silver and some silver flake


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@May 13 2010, 08:25 AM~17474392
> *I got some house of kolor paint I dont need if anyones interested
> 
> 1/2q of discontinued Kandy Viollette UK-17
> ...


How much for the brandywine ?


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@May 13 2010, 06:44 PM~17482468
> *How much for the brandywine ?
> *


 :dunno: 
No brandywine just burgandy but 2 different colors


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@May 14 2010, 08:45 PM~17490794
> *:dunno:
> No brandywine just burgandy but 2 different colors
> *


Ha my fault never heard of burgundy just seen the b and figured brandywine for some reason.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

also i have a full gallon of blood red in chroma-base mixes 1:1 and almost a full jar of HOK F20 -RED flake i'll get pictures up tomorrow of them will trade for delta clear or shopline clear, or blue mini flake OR BEST OFFER


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Im looking for a quart of HOK KBC Pagan Gold ?


----------



## domminic59 (Apr 16, 2010)

It does look really interesting and would give me a chance to do something I haven't done before.  Besides, any excuse to go to the Gold Coast is a good excuse. 
I've recently got into body painting myself and would also be interested in doing some coverage of the event for The Australian Naturist magazine. 







--------------------------------
Desktop Computers
Desktop Computer


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by domminic59_@May 15 2010, 07:25 AM~17497716
> *It does look really interesting and would give me a chance to do something I haven't done before.  Besides, any excuse to go to the Gold Coast is a good excuse.
> I've recently got into body painting myself and would also be interested in doing some coverage of the event for The Australian Naturist magazine.
> --------------------------------
> ...


 :uh: say huh


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@May 13 2010, 12:25 AM~17474392
> *I got some house of kolor paint I dont need if anyones interested
> 
> 1/2q of discontinued Kandy Viollette UK-17
> ...


how much for the kandy violette..?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 15 2010, 07:25 PM~17501498
> *how much for the kandy violette..?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

the chroma-base red full gallon mixes 1:1 2 gallons sprayable also the HOK red mini flake its a half jar** talking offers


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Got a gallon of this blue in omni



Half a gallon of this in omni


Six quarts of this dupont


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@May 16 2010, 11:26 AM~17505892
> *Got a gallon of this blue in omni
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 17 2010, 05:27 AM~17510546
> *how much?
> *


I prefer to trade but for the gallon I would take 65 plus whatever it costs to ship.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

does anyone have the color charts to see what all these colors will look like? Id like to see what the finished products look like before i invest in paint.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@May 16 2010, 10:26 AM~17505892
> *Got a gallon of this blue in omni
> 
> 
> ...


Wut do u want in trade for that gallon blue...pm me


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera+May 16 2010, 11:03 AM~17504981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will trade or sell trades looking for gallon of high metallic silver,silver mini flake,clear


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Looking for a gallon of a light blue metallic base anyone lookin to trade let me know what u need i have plent of paint and paint supplies, or might buy


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DOESN ANYBODY HAVE ORANGE CANDY????ANY???


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@May 16 2010, 08:03 AM~17504981
> *the chroma-base red full gallon mixes 1:1 2 gallons sprayable also the HOK red mini flake its a half jar** talking offers
> 
> 
> ...



PM SENT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Got this for $65/plus shipping or trade for a lighter color(blue if possible). Charcoal Gray



























Will trade for lighter color.


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jun 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17777975
> *Looking for a gallon of a light blue metallic base anyone lookin to trade let me know what u need i have plent of paint and paint supplies, or might buy
> *


What the blue look like?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

a blue like this or lighter


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jun 17 2010, 08:45 PM~17820766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much do u need? i got bout i believe 1 1/2 qrts of alittle lighter blue ...


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 18 2010, 07:30 AM~17822589
> *how much do u need? i got bout i believe 1 1/2 qrts of alittle lighter blue ...
> *




I need a Gallon


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 18 2010, 07:30 AM~17822589
> *how much do u need? i got bout i believe 1 1/2 qrts of alittle lighter blue ...
> *



What brand and can I get pics. and if you were looking for Kandy Orange still I got some.


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

looking for some candy oriental blue..


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

Can anyone get me Dupont G9900s super jet black?? Quart or Gallon. Pm me price.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 17 2010, 11:16 AM~17814982
> *Got this for $65/plus shipping or trade for a lighter color(blue if possible). Charcoal Gray
> 
> 
> ...


also got this HOK ICE Violet..... $65 plus ship. Of couse you can barely see the effect in this picture. :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 25 2010, 07:18 AM~17884275
> *also got this HOK ICE Violet..... $65 plus ship. Of couse you can barely see the effect in this picture. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


is it new :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

I need to see some of that Ice in person, that way I can see if I can get my hands on it..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 25 2010, 08:24 PM~17890054
> *I need to see some of that Ice in person, that way I can see if I can get my hands on it..
> *


wut chew mean? :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17890246
> *wut chew mean? :wow:
> *


I need to get a visual on the product so I can see what it looks like.. Ahh I hit up the local paint store.. unless you git it son.. you can send a sample..


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 25 2010, 10:24 PM~17890049
> *is it new :cheesy:
> *


yes. opened it so you could see the pearl.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 25 2010, 10:57 PM~17890312
> *I need to get a visual on the product so I can see what it looks like.. Ahh I hit up the local paint store.. unless you git it son.. you can send a sample..
> *


I'll send you a sample for $65 plus ship.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 26 2010, 04:13 AM~17891656
> *I'll send you a sample for $65 plus ship.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 55 shipped u got a deal


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 26 2010, 03:05 PM~17893735
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: 55 shipped u got a deal
> *


No. got anything to trade?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 26 2010, 02:37 PM~17893878
> *No. got anything to trade?
> *


What color or colors of flake do you need to let the homie bigshod get that ice.. if your interested.. ? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 26 2010, 05:43 PM~17894768
> *What color or colors of flake do you need to let the homie bigshod get that ice..  if your interested.. ?  :biggrin:
> *


Whats the word homie, still got that ICE? ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I need a gallon of off white base coat


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 4 2010, 08:39 AM~17957600
> *Whats the word homie, still got that ICE? ?
> 
> 
> ...


sorry homie, need the cash right now.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 17 2010, 11:16 AM~17814982
> *Got this for $65/plus shipping or trade for a lighter color(blue if possible). Charcoal Gray
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 4 2010, 08:39 AM~17957600
> *Whats the word homie, still got that ICE? ?
> 
> 
> ...


pmed.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Got some root beer brown micro up for grabs.. Looking for concentrates..marbelizers,intercoat clears etc.. 

Hit me on a PM..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 26 2010, 07:21 PM~18147582
> *Got some root beer brown micro up for grabs.. Looking for concentrates..marbelizers,intercoat clears etc..
> 
> Hit me on a PM..
> *


 :0


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

Quick question bout candy enamel urethane ,after you spray you base then you candy enamel do you clear the enamel sorry bout the stupid question


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

any one has some silver o gold base coat


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

looking for some clear coat about a pint just enough to paint a bike frame and some gold mini flakes also


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 28 2010, 01:37 PM~18164866
> *looking for some clear coat about a pint just enough to paint a bike frame and some gold mini flakes also
> *


i gots some ..wut u got to trade... :cheesy:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 28 2010, 09:37 PM~18169762
> *i gots some ..wut u got to trade... :cheesy:
> *


i got a varizon wireless cell phone i dnt need and a boost mobile phone also both good phones i dnt got any paint i sold it to ma homie


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

need a gallon of base metallic brown?? anyonw??


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 15 2010, 08:25 PM~17501498
> *how much for the kandy violette..?
> *


Sold it last week U should have pmed me


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Aug 1 2010, 12:42 AM~18197476
> *Sold it last  week U should have pmed me
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 28 2010, 01:37 PM~18164866
> *looking for some clear coat about a pint just enough to paint a bike frame and some gold mini flakes also
> *


still looking for clear coat n organic green pint or half pint of each pm me i got feria in hand


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

i got some candy to trade, i got candy blue, red, gold, charcoal, pink, lavender, purple, and some hok silver mini flake. i got some more candy but cant name them off da dome :420:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 26 2010, 07:21 PM~18147582
> *Got some root beer brown micro up for grabs.. Looking for concentrates..marbelizers,intercoat clears etc..
> 
> Hit me on a PM..
> *


ttt


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_82_Grand Prix_@Aug 4 2010, 12:32 PM~18227067
> *i got some candy to trade, i got candy blue, red, gold, charcoal, pink, lavender, purple, and some hok silver mini flake. i got some more candy but cant name them off da dome  :420:
> *


some are hot hues candy concentrate n i think da others are hok


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_82_Grand Prix_@Aug 4 2010, 07:41 PM~18227163
> *some are hot hues candy concentrate n i think da others are hok
> *


Are the hok concentrates too ?


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Aug 4 2010, 12:54 PM~18227251
> *Are the hok concentrates too ?
> *



im not sure i got them from my boss n forgot to ask


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_82_Grand Prix_@Aug 4 2010, 11:32 AM~18227067
> *i got some candy to trade, i got candy blue, red, gold, charcoal, pink, lavender, purple, and some hok silver mini flake. i got some more candy but cant name them off da dome  :420:
> *


do u got any green


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 4 2010, 02:01 PM~18227796
> *do u got any green
> *



nope no green homie


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_82_Grand Prix_@Aug 4 2010, 01:09 PM~18227866
> *nope no green homie
> *


how much u want for that silver mini flake n how much do u got of it


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@May 16 2010, 07:26 PM~17505892
> *Got a gallon of this blue in omni
> 
> 
> ...


Still got these colors I wanna get rid of.

Also got a gallon of this in ppg deltron


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@May 16 2010, 11:26 AM~17505892
> *Got a gallon of this blue in omni
> 
> 
> ...


ow much u want for that half gallon


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 4 2010, 10:26 PM~18228562
> *ow much u want for that half gallon
> *


30 plus shipping


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Aug 4 2010, 02:35 PM~18228644
> *30 plus shipping
> *


how much is shipping to 85323


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 4 2010, 11:44 PM~18229217
> *how much is shipping to 85323
> *


10 should cover it


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Aug 4 2010, 05:08 PM~18229889
> *10 should cover it
> *


koo ill get back to u on that half gallon


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

KandyRedLac,Aug 4 2010, 01:48 PM~18228186]
Still got these colors I wanna get rid of.

Also got a gallon of this in ppg deltron



What do you gotta have for that gallon..


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 5 2010, 07:47 AM~18233405
> *KandyRedLac,Aug 4 2010, 01:48 PM~18228186]
> Still got these colors I wanna get rid of.
> 
> ...


Pricewise 125 shipped or will trade for 2 quarts of hok cobalt blue or brandywine candy.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 4 2010, 01:43 PM~17958508
> *I need a gallon of off white base coat
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Anybody need some red flake, size is .008. I have a full pound, its kustom shop flake, runs about $70 shipped, I'll let it go for $50 shipped. Brand new, I haven't taken out a single spec :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 6 2010, 04:20 AM~18240869
> *Anybody need some red flake, size is .008. I have a full pound, its kustom shop flake, runs about $70 shipped, I'll let it go for $50 shipped. Brand new, I haven't taken out a single spec :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




there's more than a single spec in that cap :scrutinize: just saying :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Chrome paint still a little bit left 




Zenith Gold Basecoat



Magenta Pearl



Magenta Kandy Concentrate



Half a bottle of dupont gold pearl. 



No label on this one but I am guessing its kandy purple or violet. 



Another no label but I am sure this HOK Black basecoat.



Spanish gold, can is beat the fuck up but its all there.



Pagan Gold



Old formula ppg harlequin blue to red



Blue to red, green to purple, cyan to purple.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Aug 16 2010, 11:18 AM~18322213
> *
> 
> Chrome paint still a little bit left
> ...


pm me price on black basecoat,zenith gold basecoate,magenta pearl ..thanx


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ANYBODY HAVE ANY ULTRA MINI RAINBOW FLAKE TO GET RID OF?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

do they still make this

need bout half or so


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 5 2010, 07:18 PM~18493499
> *ANYBODY HAVE ANY ULTRA MINI RAINBOW FLAKE TO GET RID OF?
> *


i got 2oz of .008, and i got 4 oz of ppg prismatique rainbow flake ultra mini


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC (Jan 7, 2010)

In need of Candy Violet... PLEASE let me know if anyone has some for sale

Thanks


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 8 2010, 03:33 AM~18510679
> *do they still make this
> 
> need bout half or so
> ...












I got alot of these might take the number off that and ask somebody thats a dupont jobber that knows if they would be compatible. If not you pay for shipping you can have a quart and test it out on a panel and make sure it hardens.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Sep 8 2010, 02:20 AM~18513161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coo

i only use PPG so not familiar my supplier is only ppg, but ill check with a dupont store and see what hey say, cus i got about half a gal of clear and last i used it was nice but the hardner turned to shit on me just recently...ill check back


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

ive got a gallon of house of colors uk10 purple for sale.im in central coast pm me your number and i can send a pic.cant post off phone


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Aug 16 2010, 01:18 PM~18322213
> *
> 
> Chrome paint still a little bit left
> ...




Homie you still got the purple kandy and the black base


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

hi got about 20 small air brush paint bottles never used want to sell cheap ill take 20 for all 1 each plus shiping just dont need them have some pics soon


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 27 2010, 03:30 AM~18667869
> *Homie you still got the purple kandy and the black base
> *


Yea 35 a piece


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

need a gallon of off white base coat ..... anybody???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@Sep 25 2010, 03:53 PM~18660876
> *ive got a gallon of house of colors uk10 purple for sale.im in central coast pm me your number and i can send a pic.cant post off phone
> *


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Anyone have any white pearl or ice pearl they wanna trade? I have .008 blue flake, .008 silver flake, unreduced gallon of PPG black...maybe more but, I'd have to look.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Anyone have any white pearl or ice pearl they wanna trade? I have .008 blue flake, .008 silver flake, unreduced gallon of PPG black...maybe more but, I'd have to look.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 7 2010, 10:05 PM~18764595
> *Anyone have any white pearl or ice pearl they wanna trade? I have .008 blue flake, .008 silver flake, unreduced gallon of PPG black...maybe more but, I'd have to look.
> *


wut do u want for that black :happysad:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> HOW MUCH ?


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

got a qt of hok orion silver base
pint of candy red concentrate
couple of jars of blue flake
couple jars of gold flake and 
som rare ppg rainbow mystique
jar of silver flake

looking for some orange concentrate or metallic sky blue base....


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> > HOW MUCH ?
> 
> 
> 100 obo


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@Nov 3 2010, 08:18 PM~18980516
> *100 obo
> *



WHAT ARE U TAKING IN TRADE ?


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Nov 4 2010, 07:13 AM~18983175
> *WHAT ARE U TAKING IN TRADE ?
> *


not really looking for nothing but what you got?


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

ALOT OF STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2010, 12:21 PM~18672928
> *need a gallon of off white base coat ..... anybody???
> *


still need it? i got a new gallon nevr opened


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 7 2010, 11:04 PM~18764590
> *Anyone have any white pearl or ice pearl they wanna trade? I have .008 blue flake, .008 silver flake, unreduced gallon of PPG black...maybe more but, I'd have to look.
> *


got plenty of different course white pearl


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Nov 4 2010, 04:45 PM~18987066
> *ALOT OF STUFF  :biggrin:
> *


yes u do :yes:


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Nov 4 2010, 03:45 PM~18987066
> *ALOT OF STUFF  :biggrin:
> *


sho me :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Nov 5 2010, 06:28 PM~18996154
> *still need it? i got a new gallon nevr opened
> *


pm sent


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im looking for some red candy concentrate. Will trade for mandrian orange concentrate or buy. PM Me


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2010, 08:41 PM~19010732
> *Im looking for some red candy concentrate. Will trade for mandrian orange concentrate or buy. PM Me
> *


i got some red concentrate hit me up ill trade ya..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

still lookin


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sg805_@Nov 7 2010, 03:26 PM~19009538
> *sho me :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 

TELL ME WHAT YOU ARE LOOKIN FOR AND ILL TELL YOU IF I HAVE IT OR WANNA TRADE IT :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

im lookin for some teal concentrate and some pink/magenta ..


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

also some purple flake ..and orange concentrate


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Nov 9 2010, 04:19 PM~19027166
> *im lookin for some teal concentrate and some pink/magenta ..
> *


How much Magenta you need? I have PPG Quindo Magenta mixed with DBC500,reduced, ready to spray...

Pics over silver metallic base..


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

enough for a 84 2 door lac..how much you got?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Nov 10 2010, 05:10 PM~19035891
> *enough for a 84 2 door lac..how much you got?
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: That's what I sprayed it on! :biggrin: (90' clip of course) I probably only have 2 qts sprayable..


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: thats nice...pm me price or what you want in trade...let me know..


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I have some flake to trade or sell , purple .015, lime green .008 , and a little abalone .008 and some .015. I'd like some old HOK paste pearls or ?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 19 2010, 08:00 AM~18849305
> *wut do u want for that black :happysad:
> *


I'm looking for some blue paint if ya have any


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Unopened quart of Snowwhite pearl
Unopened KK Pagan Gold
Super full Kandy Brandywine base qt.
Almost full Red Marblizer qt.
Lime Gold KK 2/3 full
Flakes are 1/2 full


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

whats up w the flake shipped to 38242


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 17 2010, 04:09 PM~19094396
> *Unopened quart of Snowwhite pearl
> Unopened KK Pagan Gold
> Super full Kandy Brandywine base qt.
> ...


how much shipped to 95928 chico, ca for the brandywine


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 17 2010, 04:09 PM~19094396
> *Unopened quart of Snowwhite pearl
> Unopened KK Pagan Gold
> Super full Kandy Brandywine base qt.
> ...


How much for the red marblizer??? shipped to phx,az 85029


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

WHAT YOU GOT?? Looking for KK's


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Nov 19 2010, 11:19 PM~19115730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got royal blue kk..


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 20 2010, 12:02 AM~19115903
> *i got royal blue kk..
> *


I got plenty of royal kk...thanks tho
maybe some cocoa brown pbc


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

any red candy concentrate floating around :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2010, 10:32 PM~19129365
> *any red candy concentrate floating around :dunno:
> *


wut brand?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt.....
who's got wut , lets get an update :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

got a lil bit of this teal med flake :biggrin: let me know who needs it..servin it up in 4 0z what you got? lookin for what ever...


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 10 2010, 11:21 AM~19292686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for 4oz or 2oz


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 10 2010, 10:21 AM~19292686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lil bit...thats a sack full :wow: (no ****)


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

the fat sack...5pounds :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

looking for sum one-shot hardener


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 22 2010, 11:39 AM~19131509
> *wut brand?
> *


doesnt matter :dunno:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 10 2010, 11:21 AM~19292686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 13 2010, 08:45 PM~19319472
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


still got a lot of this







...i need some teal and purple candy left overs.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

need sum silver or blue ice pearl....anyone wanna trade or sell :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2010, 08:02 PM~19444631
> *:ttt:
> *


wut u got :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 02:11 AM~19446116
> *wut u got :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I got a quart of nevada silver base coat from alsa. Its from my candy setup. :scrutinize: wut you got :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 29 2010, 02:34 PM~19450890
> *I got a quart of nevada silver base coat from alsa. Its from my candy setup. :scrutinize: wut you got :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


umm...wuts u need... :wow:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

need that candy purple and teal


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 12:38 PM~19457719
> *umm...wuts u need... :wow:
> *


some red/maroon kandy concentrate :cheesy:


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 31 2010, 11:12 AM~19467274
> *some red/maroon kandy concentrate :cheesy:
> *


BRANDYWINE HOK CONCENTRATE???


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

WTB: KK HOK Kandy Violette


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

pm sent to pulling lines


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 10 2010, 11:21 AM~19292686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

LOOKING for some HOK ORION SILVER


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, who's got what...! Lets get this updated. Maybe I'll trade some ShowStopper Chrome.. or Colors.. 

Looking for concentrates, Fine line tape, sanding blocks, Need a cup for a Iwata LP400... 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 31 2011, 10:48 PM~19752826
> *Ok, who's got what...! Lets get this updated. Maybe I'll trade some ShowStopper Chrome.. or Colors..
> 
> Looking for concentrates, Fine line tape, sanding blocks, Need a cup for a Iwata LP400...
> ...


I might have a cup... metal right..? let me check tomorrow...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 31 2011, 11:34 PM~19753696
> *I might have a cup... metal right..? let me check tomorrow...
> *


Yep..


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

I got 2 unopened quarts of house of kolor ''cinder red'' basecoat








and a gallon of sealer (95%) full


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking for green/red or silver marblizer???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 1 2011, 02:39 PM~19758197
> *I got 2 unopened quarts of house of kolor ''cinder red'' basecoat
> 
> 
> ...


wut u want for them c-dro   all of them


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I still need red concentrate :wow:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 09:38 AM~19457719
> *umm...wuts u need... :wow:
> *


looking for blues/ purples what u got?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 4 2011, 04:59 PM~19790284
> *looking for blues/ purples what u got?
> *


how much do u need?


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

Post up what you have - In the market right now for whatever - multiple cars need color asap !!!???


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 5 2011, 06:58 AM~19793781
> *how much do u need?
> *


looking for a quart or two for graphics, kandy or bases. could make it work with what ever i can get.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 13 2010, 08:45 PM~19319472
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 19 2011, 03:16 PM~19911115
> *:drama:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

how do you go about shipping paint ?


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 18 2011, 11:20 PM~19907317
> *DONT SEND THIS GUY ANYTHING I SENT HIM SUM FLAKE ABOUT 2 1/2 MONTHS AGO AND I HAVNT GOT SHEET FROM HIM KEEPS SAYIN AW MY BAD I HAD MY WOMEN SHIP IT AND MY FRIEND SHIP IT IM GONA SHIP IT TOMARROW THIS GUY IS A FLOCKIN LIER....... IF OR WHEN I GET MY FLAKE ILL DELETE THIS POST BUT UNTILL THEN DONT DO ANY BUSINESS WIT THE GUY U MIGHT GET RIPPED OFF!!!!!
> *


pm sent..with tracker...sent xtra and xtra flake....... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 20 2011, 01:09 AM~19913469
> *how do you go about shipping paint ?
> *


put it in a strong bag and twister tie it. You are responsible if it spills and they can fine you a couple G's. then box it and mark "paint"


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 04:51 AM~19939477
> *put it in a strong bag and twister tie it. You are responsible if it spills and they can fine you a couple G's. then box it and mark "paint"
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 04:51 AM~19939477
> *put it in a strong bag and twister tie it. You are responsible if it spills and they can fine you a couple G's. then box it and mark "paint"
> *


 dats gay


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 23 2011, 09:51 AM~19941006
> *dats gay
> *


 :wow:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Feb 22 2011, 07:57 PM~19936615
> *ttt
> *











Got the flake homie


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

whats er body got?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

im lookin for some HOK violette!!

if someone got it lmk


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I GOT ABOUT 100 TOUCH UP BOTTLES SUM REDUCED SUM ARE NOT,,I WILLPOST PICS LATER,, :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 27 2011, 01:51 PM~19973297
> *I GOT ABOUT 100 TOUCH UP BOTTLES SUM REDUCED SUM ARE NOT,,I WILLPOST PICS LATER,, :biggrin:
> *


pix :uh: i want them


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

thats a close up of the box,,its maybe 20x20 inch and like 2/3 of the way full

lots of repeated colors in it of the same paint code


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

anybody have and blue candy or contentrate


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

im lookinh for blues magenta purples turquise for some patterns in so cal asap if anyone can help me out thanks :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Looking for a pint or a lil less than a pint of solid red base


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking for a metallic gold base, a pint to a quart :dunno:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2011, 05:56 AM~20226105
> *Looking for a metallic gold base, a pint to a quart :dunno:
> *


how dark or light ? i have sum sikkens,,bout a pint unreduced


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

anybody got basecoats that arent metallic or pearl? i need just flat colors. primarys (red, yellow, blue) and secondary colors (orange, green, purple) in solvent based quality stuff. if so please p.m. me thanks!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

anybody got the primary colors in deltron ppg?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i got dark orang in sikkens quart unreduced


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 6 2011, 11:24 PM~20280392
> *i got dark orang in sikkens quart unreduced
> *


Wut u want for it shipped to 93314


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 7 2011, 07:24 AM~20281641
> *Wut u want for it shipped to 93314
> *


free y ou pay shipping,,i never shipped paint before,,,maybe like 10 bucks? idunno


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

anyone got the SG colors from HOK? I just need a couple ounces of blue, red, yellow, purple, orange, green.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 31 2011, 11:53 PM~20231936
> *how dark or light ? i have sum sikkens,,bout a pint  unreduced
> *


I just went and bought some cause nobody hit me up :happysad:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 8 2011, 02:10 PM~20293349
> *I just went and bought some cause nobody hit me up :happysad:
> *


cuz your never in here,,,lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone got purple? Like 8 ounces?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 9 2011, 10:47 AM~20297931
> *Anyone got purple? Like 8 ounces?
> *


maybe,,lemme check


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 8 2011, 07:07 PM~20293706
> *cuz your never in here,,,lol
> *


oh damn  I was thinkin you guys were racist :cheesy:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2011, 02:54 PM~20299019
> *oh damn  I was thinkin you guys were racist :cheesy:
> *


not racist,,,i just hate everyone equally,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

looking for this color but in solvent based like maybe deltron ppg or someting good


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Got a gallon unreduced black basecoat from kustom shop


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

any one have any whit ice pearl?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 9 2011, 09:16 PM~20299619
> *not racist,,,i just hate everyone equally,,,, :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

any one has auqua metallic pearl


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@May 2 2011, 02:33 PM~20468388
> *any one has auqua metallic pearl
> *


Don't know but you could make a nice blend with these micro flakes... $17.50 per 4oz jars..


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 06:59 PM~20470308
> *Don't know but you could make a nice blend with these micro flakes... $17.50 per 4oz jars..
> 
> 
> ...


nice flakes i like the first ones but i need to find the paint before i buy flakes


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@May 2 2011, 09:13 PM~20471826
> *nice flakes i like the first ones but i need to find the paint before i buy flakes
> *


black base and a couple pounds of flake.. Thats what chino from dreamwork customs does.. food for thought.. :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 06:59 PM~20470308
> *Don't know but you could make a nice blend with these micro flakes... $17.50 per 4oz jars..
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the stucco flake?? :wow:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 09:50 PM~20472199
> *blake base and a couple pounds of flake.. Thats what chino from dreamwork customs does.. food for thought..  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm intested does he have any pics of his werk and what is blake??/im new to this paint stuff more info please


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt+May 2 2011, 10:56 PM~20472743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad I meant blue... check out the cadi towards the bottom of this page. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=565586&st=3300

blue base an 100% flake.. with candy patterns on top..

I has said black, but I stand corrected..


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

W.T.B SEMS CALIFORNIA GOLD KANDY CONCENTRATE!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I have an unreduced gallon of PPG black base coat willing to trade for 2k primer or blue base.....I need at least a sprayable gallon of blue...I also have a half pound of badazz blue or surfite silver .004 flake I could trade....Pm me if interested


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone need touch up bottles of unreduced paint,i have several colors !!!!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

S10lifted said:


> I have an unreduced gallon of PPG black base coat willing to trade for 2k primer or blue base.....I need at least a sprayable gallon of blue...I also have a half pound of badazz blue or surfite silver .004 flake I could trade....Pm me if interested


 I have almost half an unreduced gallon of this Chromabase blue. I paid close to $400 for the gallon.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Lord Duez said:


> I have almost half an unreduced gallon of this Chromabase blue. I paid close to $400 for the gallon.


nice...what you looking to trade...if I get that blue then I'll have a full lb. Of blue flake


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

S10lifted said:


> I have an unreduced gallon of PPG black base coat willing to trade for 2k primer or blue base.....I need at least a sprayable gallon of blue...I also have a half pound of badazz blue or surfite silver .004 flake I could trade....Pm me if interested


look on ebay for Tamco 2K Primer, its a DTM primer that is cheap and works real good. I bought a gallon setup for 75 shipped I believe


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

need some kk Oriental Blue....ASAP Cash in Hand LMK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

what do you guys use to keep the flake suspended in the inter/clear while spraying a car?


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> what do you guys use to keep the flake suspended in the inter/clear while spraying a car?


thnk 1st clear has flake then jus clear:ugh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> what do you guys use to keep the flake suspended in the inter/clear while spraying a car?


SG150


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I use DBC 500


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cwb4eva said:


> thnk 1st clear has flake then jus clear:ugh:


not what I was asking  


pi4short said:


> SG150





1942aerosedan said:


> I use DBC 500


are those additives or clear itself. I already bought my clear and Im not changing now. Its the shopline Clear. They said its a little thinner than the higher quality ppg clear but its cool for me and my budget :happysad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

pi4short said:


>


I guess I'll try my alsa intercoat clear then, might be similar :h5: thanks bro


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

If my flake cant swim..... Its bound to DRIZZOWN!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

any red candy concentrate out there :wow:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> any red candy concentrate out there :wow:


 Hit me up homie when ever you need anything I run a fokkin paint store !!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> not what I was asking   are those additives or clear itself. I already bought my clear and Im not changing now. Its the shopline Clear. They said its a little thinner than the higher quality ppg clear but its cool for me and my budget :happysad:


Just call me or pm me you don't want to put flake in regular clear it makes to much film build and texture !!!! It's the old school method still works but there are better ways now !!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

majikmike0118 said:


> Just call me or pm me you don't want to put flake in regular clear it makes to much film build and texture !!!! It's the old school method still works but there are better ways now !!!!


I got alsa intercoat clear I could use. I think that was an older post :happysad:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

I can always use some Hok designer pearl hot pink i think its pbc39


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

i have 6 qts un opened u f c35 hok clear, ad 3 qts of hok galaxy grey base for sale or trade


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

looking for concentrates blues, greens, blacks and silvers


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

streetking said:


> i have 6 qts un opened u f c35 hok clear, ad 3 qts of hok galaxy grey base for sale or trade


how much for the galaxy grey


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

i have 6 qts un opened ufc35 hok clear, ad 3 qts of hok galaxy grey base for sale or trade


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

lookin for some orange or tangerine/manderine concentrate..i have a ton of flake the old metalflake corp from the 70's still in boxes from then..post pics up 2mor


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I need some of the SG colors from HOK like so-blue, green, lavender, whatever regular colors without pearls or metallic in it. I dont even need that much. like half a quart or less. text me if you got it 559-731-6718


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

heres the flake pics ...


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

How much for the flake also what size ?


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

1942aerosedan said:


> How much for the flake also what size ?


 really want to do some trading , and its smaller flake its the real old school stuff its never been opened , what color you want? pm me


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

caddyryder10 said:


> really want to do some trading , and its smaller flake its the real old school stuff its never been opened , what color you want? pm me


what color you got in flakes, im lookin for silver and red flake, what are you looking to trade?


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

i got a ton of red, no silver tho..what you got? cash is cool too ..let me know


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

ProjectMatt said:


> I need some of the SG colors from HOK like so-blue, green, lavender, whatever regular colors without pearls or metallic in it. I dont even need that much. like half a quart or less. text me if you got it 559-731-6718


I ended up finding these. but if you guys have more, or like brown or gray that would be cool. no rush.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

bump


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a quart of Omni black. I think it's a Chrysler black from the early-mid 90's. It's from like two years ago, but I never used it, or never even opened it. It's also been kept inside the entire time. It still should be good, right? I shake it every once in a while.

*I might be interested in trading for a quart of galaxy grey, or any cheaper equivalent to galaxy grey. I was also wondering if I go with a kirker activator, would that work in this Omni base coat or an HOK base coat?*


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> I have a quart of Omni black. I think it's a Chrysler black from the early-mid 90's. It's from like two years ago, but I never used it, or never even opened it. It's also been kept inside the entire time. It still should be good, right? I shake it every once in a while.
> 
> *I might be interested in trading for a quart of galaxy grey, or any cheaper equivalent to galaxy grey. I was also wondering if I go with a kirker activator, would that work in this Omni base coat or an HOK base coat?*[/QUOT
> Make sure you put a black or dark sealer down before you apply the black because that omni black covers for shit.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> I have a quart of Omni black. I think it's a Chrysler black from the early-mid 90's. It's from like two years ago, but I never used it, or never even opened it. It's also been kept inside the entire time. It still should be good, right? I shake it every once in a while.
> 
> *I might be interested in trading for a quart of galaxy grey, or any cheaper equivalent to galaxy grey. I was also wondering if I go with a kirker activator, would that work in this Omni base coat or an HOK base coat?*


i got a quart of galaxy grey hok


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

How much for a new quart of White basecoat from House of kolor shipped? call me or text me 559-731-6718 I need it soon so I wanna see if i can get it here before going to the shop.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone have any yellow basecoat i need a pint or a quart would b better?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I need some red candy concentrate


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

TTT I have a gallon of ready to spray Omni silver I'd like to trade for some blue. Pm if interested


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

found some candy


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

any1 have any bulldog adhesion promoter looking for a quart


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The jobber store does


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone have a gallon of black they don't need?


----------



## h8teraid (Aug 31, 2012)

anyone want some black flake? i need some green pearl


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Sin7 said:


> Anyone have a gallon of black they don't need?


I have a gallon of unreduced ppg that I dont need. Pm if you're interested.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

S10lifted said:


> I have a gallon of unreduced ppg that I dont need. Pm if you're interested.


PM sent


----------



## dabomb (Aug 14, 2001)

Would be interessted in a HOK base coat GOLD. for a full paint job on a 64 impala... Think i would need 5 quarts of paint.

hit me up if you have any...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

S10lifted said:


> I have a gallon of unreduced ppg that I dont need. Pm if you're interested.


how much ? wat ppg?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

h8teraid said:


> anyone want some black flake? i need some green pearl


Got some HOk green ice. Call me, bro.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> how much ? wat ppg?


$50 plus shipping....mbc 9300


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

That's not really ppg thats OMNI .


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

1942aerosedan said:


> That's not really ppg thats OMNI .


Cool story...if you're not interested then keep moving


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm just stating facts ,if it was PPG it would be dcc or dbc not mbc which is the denotation for Omni.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

1942aerosedan said:


> I'm just stating facts ,if it was PPG it would be dcc or dbc not mbc which is the denotation for Omni.


And omni is a line of ppg...I paid around $100-110 for the gallon so $50 is more than reasonable. If it sells cool...if not, that's cool too


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

S10lifted said:


> $50 plus shipping....mbc 9300


reducer? 92234


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

I need primer. Lets say a gallon. Pm me what ya got.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Pootus said:


> I need primer. Lets say a gallon. Pm me what ya got.


look on ebay for Taamco. stuffs good and is at a good price


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

any1 got any high metallic bases?? im not sure on a color just seeing whats out there half gallons thanks again!!


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

78monte85riviera said:


> :dunno:


Just now seen this.... reply to my pm if you still need some


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

dabomb said:


> Would be interessted in a HOK base coat GOLD. for a full paint job on a 64 impala... Think i would need 5 quarts of paint.
> 
> hit me up if you have any...



hok base coats are weak... use the top shelf brand you have around your area


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a gallon of metallic medium dark brown that have roughly 2 full bottles of copper per roll added to it sold it have a really bright flop to it... it is RM diamont .... 

we were going to use it on a limo but that idea changed and we are going to reverse colors instead.... 


I have a half gallon of single stage Adobe tan in the Wanda brand of paint.

hok lime time pearl 1 qt...

I have got a whole bunch of unused colors mostly in quarts or pints... I will post up more when I get back to the shop


I am looking for Silvers , white , black , maybe some pearl additive , KKs , whatever... just lmk


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I have silver but needing black :-(


BlueBerry said:


> I have a gallon of metallic medium dark brown that have roughly 2 full bottles of copper per roll added to it sold it have a really bright flop to it... it is RM diamont ....
> 
> we were going to use it on a limo but that idea changed and we are going to reverse colors instead....
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

how much silver do you have.... I have black but I always need more....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BlueBerry said:


> how much silver do you have.... I have black but I always need more....


I have 2 quarts UN reduced. Alsa brand Nevada silver


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Imma see what i got .. I been on the road


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BlueBerry said:


> Imma see what i got .. I been on the road


Okay cool


----------

